# HP 9 in 1 Memory Card Reader



## Lizzardden (Oct 6, 2005)

Just bought an HP a1100n desktop.  Has an Intel 345 Celeron D processor, 160 GB hardrive and 512 Ram.  One of the interseting features is the 9 in 1 card reader which reads most of the popular digital camera memory chips.  My system can read the card (the disk drive reacts to the input of the card and the activity light comes on) but the pop-up that is supposed to direct you how to upload or download images does not appear. I only have one type of memory chip(xD)but don't think this is the problem.  You can go into HP's My Photos software and access the card-but that is not very convenient.
   I spent 2-1/2 hours on Sunday with an HP technician on the phone to no avail.  We reset the drive properties (drive G), reset the USB root hubs, and numerous other items that I don't remember at this point.  No luck.  He checked with his associates but had no luck.  This doesn't seem like it should be this hard.  Does anybody out there have this device??  Does it work??  Have you had my problem and been able to solve it??  Any suggestions you might have would be apprecated.  Don't worry about redundancy-at this point I am willing to try anything at least three times.  Thanks all-Dave.


----------



## thereckerdbraikr (Oct 8, 2005)

i have an hp media center with a 9 in one card reader

ill try to transfer some pics to see what happens...


----------



## thereckerdbraikr (Oct 8, 2005)

ok heres what happened...

when i put it in, the lihgt light up, and then the box that asked me how i wanted to tranfer the data came up.....and i closed it

then i went to my computer...and i cliked on the G drive, and i looked around in the folders that were there, and i found all of the pics in SD memeory card.....

i then copy and pasted them into a folder on my hard drive.......and voila they were saved on my PC


----------



## kobaj (Oct 9, 2005)

No, I think he is saying the little pop up thing is not there and he wants it. I think if right click the drive then go to properties then go to autoplay then click the "Promt me each time to choose an action" then click apply and you should be set.


----------

